

Yammer moving back to Java from Scala - johnm
https://gist.github.com/1406238

======
mark_l_watson
That was an interesting read, and something that I largely agree with.

Although I don't write much Scala, I love developing in JRuby (and Ruby in
general) and Clojure, but in a lot of situations Plain Old Java (POJ) really
makes the most sense. The issues are speed of experimental programming in
alternative JVM languages vs. overhead to lack of tooling and deployment
issues.

I think that the future "most used language of the JVM" will likely not be
Java but I don't know what that language will be (and it has maybe not been
created yet).

------
randall
Wow. Simply wow.

I say this as someone who's coding experience is essentially all web stack,
and wouldn't consider myself a computer scientist, but that was one of the
best reads this year. Gives me so much insight in why choosing a popular
platform _cough_ LAMP _cough_ can be a good idea even when it feels so broken.

------
nl
The performance rules they had to adopt are just painful:

 _Don't ever use a for-loop._

 _Don't ever use scala.collection.mutable._

 _Don't ever use scala.collection.immutable._

 _Always use private[this]._

 _Avoid closures._

Sounds like they ended up in a situation where they were almost writing Java
in Scala already.

